# E36 M3 with style 44 rims



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Saw this at a traffic light this afternoon. Style 44 is one of my personal favorites, and someone on the board once described it as being a good E36 wheel. Well, here it is. Other than white side view mirrors, the body was pretty much a stock E36 M3. It had big fart cans though, and a couple of tuner stickers. 

Looks good, IMO, but i still think i like some of the other E36 M3 choices better.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew said:


> *Saw this at a traffic light this afternoon. Style 44 is one of my personal favorites, and someone on the board once described it as being a good E36 wheel. Well, here it is. Other than white side view mirrors, the body was pretty much a stock E36 M3. It had big fart cans though, and a couple of tuner stickers.
> 
> Looks good, IMO, but i still think i like some of the other E36 M3 choices better. *


I've started to see this wheel quite a bit on e36s. I like this wheel a lot (its what I have on my e46), but it doesn't look quite as good on the e36 for some reason.


----------



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

i like it!

heres mine:


----------



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

BTW.. those Style 44s used to be on my E46 328i, but I have put some M68s on it (255/40 ZR-17 on the back!)


----------



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

another look:


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

:thumbup: 

there's some guy on my street who has a e36 with the type 44's

i think they look really nice on the e36's... really gives them an updated look


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Style 44 or 45 on an E36 look great. IMHO, those wheels fit the E36 a lot better than the E46. And on a black E36, even better. :thumbup:


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Type 68's would look sweet on that car..


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I really gotta get a pic of the E36 318i around the corner with chrome M68's...:rofl:


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

e46supra said:


> *i like it!
> 
> heres mine: *


Sweeeet lookin Coupe. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

WOT : Is the car in front of the Cabriolet a Saturn ? (in the first pic )


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *WOT : Is the car in front of the Cabriolet a Saturn ? (in the first pic ) *


Looks like one of those Geo hatchbacks that were rebadged Suzukis.


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

dlloyd1975 said:


> *Looks like one of those Geo hatchbacks that were rebadged Suzukis. *


Could be an Isuzu also because they built the Geo that you guys are referring to..............


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *WOT : Is the car in front of the Cabriolet a Saturn ? (in the first pic ) *


it's a Geo Storm


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

XKxRome0ox said:


> *i think they look really nice on the e36's... really gives them an updated look *


: popcorn: :lmao:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *WOT : Is the car in front of the Cabriolet a Saturn ? (in the first pic ) *


d'oh, I forgot the first picture was mine.

I believe it was a Saturn of some sort, but not a convertible


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mathew said:


> *d'oh, I forgot the first picture was mine.
> 
> I believe it was a Saturn of some sort, but not a convertible *


 That's a Geo Storm, I believe...


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

nate328Ci said:


> *That's a Geo Storm, I believe... *


Could be either a Geo Storm or an Isuzu Impulse---They were built on the same platform and had very similar body panels. I dont think it is a Saturn.

Isuzu Impulse:


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

Geo Storm:


----------

